# 19 Years After Legendary Commercial, Audi Breaks Ski Jump Record Again



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Kaipola, Finland, 24 January 2005, 1.27 p.m: the expression on Uwe Bleck’s face is probably much the same as when he is putting his car into the garage at home or driving to the shops. Behind the wheel, he looks calm and relaxed. It is hard to believe that, after quite literally scaling new heights, he has just parked his Atlas Grey Audi A6 4.2 quattro 47 metres off the ground at an angle of 37.5 degrees – and that is approximately equivalent to an 80 percent gradient. On a ski jump!
The Audi engineer has repeated a feat that only rally driver Harald Demuth had achieved before him, in 1986. Back then, Demuth climbed the Pitkävuori ski jump in Kaipola, Finland in a red Audi 100 CS quattro (136 bhp) for what has become an almost legendary quattro commercial. In doing so he set a record that had stood until Uwe Bleck got behind the wheel. To mark its “25 years of quattro” anniversary, Audi has now filmed a sequel to this ad on the same jump. The 45-second film “Ski Jump 2005” will be broadcast on television from 5 March. 
* Full Story *


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: 19 Years After Legendary Commercial, Audi Breaks Ski Jump Record Again ([email protected])*


----------



## tosh.brice (Mar 7, 2005)

Since this looks like a straight repeat of the original ad, what is the new record?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (tosh.brice)*

These were posted in The Car Lounge. Figured I'd share.

_Quote »_Here:
http://www.audi.com/cf/rich_me...6.zip









Audi also has a shortened version of the 25 years of quattro trailer, which is shown as a comercial for the new A6 Avant here and I think it is even better than the trailer because of the music:
http://www.audi.com/cf/rich_me...4.zip









You can see (and download) those and other German Audi TV spots here:
http://www.audi.com/de/de/erle...s.jsp


----------



## c5ho (Apr 22, 2003)

Does anyone have or know where I can get some of those images in wallpaper sizes? Thanks.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (c5ho)*

God knows theres been times I would have LOVED to drive the Audi the other way on that ramp


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (tosh.brice)*

I would love to check out the original commercial featuring 100.


----------

